# Pompano or Permit?



## lorenzopappaceno (Aug 18, 2013)

I was fishing with a sabiki rig off of the beach, and I hit a school of these, I cant tell if they were pompano, or permit. And ideas?


----------



## lorenzopappaceno (Aug 18, 2013)

*Cape San blas is on fire!!!*

Caught a few whiting, 1 shark, tons of croaker, and these things I cant tell what they are. Either pompano, or permit.


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Looks like a small pompano from here but its hard to tell without a better pick. I caught one on a jig the other week about that size that was a pomp. My wife and son had been snorkeling and said they were pretty thick in the water.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Can't tell, you wouldn't show us! Hard to ID a fish from that


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Last summer, my wife and I were walking the beach one night and found a school of thousands, maybe millions of little Pompano. All about the size of a 50 cent piece. They were so thick, you could scoop the out half dozen at a time! The school was probably 100 yards long and no telling how far out into the surf it went...


----------



## SwivelTitz (Jul 17, 2013)

might as well had a blanket over it. probably pomp though


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

.....sorry.......those are shad......alewife school like that as well.......good bait,...cut or whole.

When you see a bunch of those......watch out for sharks....! !


----------

